# Components required for small section of catenary section



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

What are the basic required components I need to have a small section of catenary ? I think I have most of it figured out - but, I do dumb stuff sometimes and overlook things. 

I just want to be able to demonstrate for my kids (for a potential) school project, how trains would be able to operate in powered rail to catenary transition track section. Plus I just plain think it'd be cool looking too.

Any tips or 'gotcha's to look out for would be great ! 

Thanks again to all the members who always very nicely offer their help and wisdom.

Thank you,
Brett


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Brett, 

LGB makes two catenary styles. One is designed to resemble streetcar lines and the second is modelled after Swiss meter gauge catenary. Which do you prefer? 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello,

The Swiss meter gauge - like what the RhB uses to run their trains is what I am seeking.

And I have been combing through stuff on eBay and I am ready to buy - only if I know what to buy though.

Thanks again everyone !

Brett


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Brett, 

Champex-Linden has the complete AZB line of catenary products: 
http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pr_azb.htm 

Here is the LGB line: 
56200 Model Catenary Mast - This includes the mast and the base; it was discontinued and LGB now sells the masts and bases separately. 
56201 Catenary Wire, 12 pieces - This is the actual wire which the pantograph contacts. You'll need these. 
56202 Catenary Support Wire, 12 pieces - This is the support wire which drapes from post to mast to mast. The spport wire system also includes the vertical supports. This does not appear on the LGB website any longer. I imagine there are plans to replace the two part catenary support wire and catenary wire system with a one-piece, welded system. (See 56304 and 56305) 
56203 Insulated Catenary Clips, 4 pieces - These are required if you plan to isolate electrical blocks. If you aren't powering the overhead wire, these are no necessary. 
56204 Catenary Clips, 12 pieces - These are the brass clips which attach to the mast hanger. Each block hold two wires. 
56300 Model Catenary Mast, Tilt - These are necessary for rack rail inclined sections. The base tilts. Like the 56200 masts, these are discontinued. The masts and bases now are sold separately. 
56301 Model Catenary Mast - These are the new masts. They are the same as the old masts, but no base is included. 
56302 Catenary Mast Base - These are the new fixed bases. Again, they are the same as the old bases, but they do not include the mast. 
56303 Catenary Mast Base, tilt-able - These are the new tiltable bases. Again, they are the same as the old bases, but the do not include the mast. 
56304 Catenary Contact Wire, short - These are the new overhead wire systems. The catenary support wire and the catenary wire are welded together. I do not think they were ever produced. You will still need to use 56201 and 56202. 
56305 Catenary Contact Wire, long - These are the new overhead wire systems. The catenary support wire and the catenary wire are welded together. I do not think they were ever produced. You will still need to use 56201 and 56202. 
56306 Catenary Transverse Beam - These beams attach to 56301 masts, spanning several tracks. They are useful in station area with parallel tracks. 


Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Brett, 

A few additional thoughts/comments/questions: 
1. Do you have the LGB Track Planning and Technical Guide? This is a good primer for catenary installation. 
2. How long are the locomotives and coaches that you plan to operate? The maximum length will determine your catenary mast spacing. 
3. 25% is the maximum gradient. You will need tilt-able masts bases for grades. 
4. Use the largest radii curves that you can accomodate on your layout. Use easements at the entry and exit of curves. (In other words, if you are using R1, use R3 sections for the curve entry and exit.) 
5. Use the same theory when entering and exiting a gradient. (Avoid abrupt grade changes.) 
6. Use the tilting catenary masts for rack layouts. 
7. Build a small test layout (on flat ground if necessary) to become familiar with clearances and operation. Building in two dimensions is hard enough, adding the change in elevation just adds to the difficulty. 
8. In 2006, LGB announced welded catenary supports and contact wires. I do not believe these were ever manufactured, but they are a good idea. (LGB 56304 and 56305) Perhaps AZB will make something similar? 
9. You may want to remove one of the locomotive's pantograph springs. The result will be a reduced upward force on the contact wire. You will be able to have masts further apart without the contact wire showing upward deflection. Upward deflection of the catenary contact wire looks unprototypical. 
10. Consider using the catenary 'for show.' In other words, use track power (analog or DCC) for operation. 
11. When you cut the contact wire, carefully reshape the profile. Otherwise, pushing the contact wire into the coupling will be impossible. 
12. When you develop your test layout, run various eloks on the layout. Locomotives are basically built in two ways - those with the catenary contact bar (pantograph current collector bar) centered above the bogie and those where the contact bar is centered between the bogies. The overhead wire placement for each is different. If you run both types of eloks, you'll need to use the test layout to find a compromise wire position. 
13. On straight sections, run the catenary wire in a zig-zag pattern to 'spread the wear' on pantograph contact bars. 
14. Apply a light film of conductive lubricant (graphite) to pantograph contact bars. 
15. If you have tunnels, you don't necessarily need the contact wire in the tunnels. Use fishing line or other mechanical devices to limit the upward travel of the pantograph. At each end of the tunnel add a cam or 'ski' shaped section to re-engage the pantograph to the catenary wire. Obviously, this 'cheater' method requires track power. In tunnels, you can also use upsidedown brass rail or aluminum angle as a contact wire. (Kerf the aluminum angle to form it in curves.) 
16. On the prototype, the contact wire is under tension and it therefore runs in a series of chords as the track navigates a curve. On your layout, the wire will probably follow an arc, curving between masts above curved track sections. 
17. AZB is the OEM supplier of LGB catenary supplies. They also make some interesting accessories. AZB is available from Champex-Linden in Germany. 
18. When joining to contact wires at a mast connector, a small length of wire will usually extend beyond the connector. Bend the ends of each wire upward (like a ski). This will eliminate snags as the pantograph slides under the connector. 
19. The smaller the radius of your curved track, the more difficult it is to find a good wire/mast location. Use wide radius curves! 
20. AZB makes 'model style' masts for curved track sections. A good installation uses several types of masts for variation and fidelity to the prototype. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Train-Li-USA has the entire AZB line here in the US in stock.

I also have some technical docuementation about the prototype and some docuementation about self made catenary. If you can afford the masts to be screwed to a cemented base (or indoor to wood) then I sugegst a different wire that used in the AZB or LGB system


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Brett-

Remember that there are two needs: Trolley poles track differently from sliding pantographs; thus LGB overhead won't work with trolley poles. Lgb's single wire overhead is just for their bow trolleys and pantographs.


It might be helpful to clarify the terminology. Some modellers use the term 'catenary ' to describe any kind of electric overhead wire. It is not.

While streetcars and trolley buses often use a single-wire system, some railroads used a multi-wire system in which the contact wire was supported from a secondary wire that ran between poles or towers. Marklin overhead looks ike this. That wire would droop, like the main cables on a suspension bridge, while the wire under it was hung straight. The curve of the droop is called a catenary curve, hence the name.


Modellers used to make their own with wire and solder.


so much for trivia


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, thank you for all the great ideas and responses ! I think I have a rough idea of the components I will need to put together something for a small section of 'overhead wiring' - it may end up being more than what I am ready for now. I keep seeing lots of the parts mentioned on eBay, so I might assemble a small collection of items and see how far I can get.


Thanks again !

Brett


----------

